# Do you love bondage?



## Garbz (Jun 28, 2010)

Image titled * Love Bondage *







Thanks for looking.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 28, 2010)

Kinky


----------



## Garbz (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah it even attracted some porno spam. :er:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 29, 2010)

Garbz..  I like photo #2 

LOL  jk


----------



## Arch (Jun 29, 2010)

Nicely done Garbz, porn spam gone btw.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 29, 2010)

i know someone with handcuffs like that and they are a member of TPF


----------



## AlexL (Jun 29, 2010)

no


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jun 30, 2010)

Love it! Love the handcuffs... ^_^


----------



## dak1b (Jun 30, 2010)

well framed. ^ i like the handcuffs too ^.^


----------



## Garbz (Jun 30, 2010)

AlexL said:


> no



Boring 



Jeff Canes said:


> i know someone with handcuffs like that and they are a member of TPF



Let me guess ... Me?


----------



## lamar328 (Jun 30, 2010)

cool stuff   Digin the colour contrasts


----------

